# Think twice about returning items to PAX



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

This will make you think twice next time a phone is left in your car.


----------



## Mex123 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber sux.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Sometimes I've given it a third or fourth thought.


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> This will make you think twice next time a phone is left in your car.


Take them to court.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Who35 said:


> Take them to court.


and let Judy be the judge.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't see the problem. Just shoot back.


----------



## Coaststarlight (Jul 23, 2016)

I made this mistake myself, pax called me, I said yes I found your Phone and I will return it... biggest mistake ever


He said when can I bring it to him, I said when I'm back in LA when I get off work..

PAX went BALLISTIC, said I HAVE TO bring it right now, said I'm a thief, un professional, I'm gonna loose my job, said he's filing a police report and went on and on and on and on...

Turned phone over to green light hub, reported my side of the story to uber before he reported his and stated I did not feel safe seeing him in person again, luckily uber handled it well, disabled his ability to contact me through the network, I left alot of details out cause this is a long story but I was egnoring my phone ringing off the hook up until they took away the privlage to call through uber

Now if I find a phone, I drop it off to Uber office before speaking to pax


----------



## Coaststarlight (Jul 23, 2016)

Also, if you find a phone and you can't return it same day TURN IT OFF, you don't want people showing up at your house or trying to break into your car


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

To be honest you could always just turn the lost item into the police and have the PAX follow up with them. That way no one needs to show up at your house.


----------



## Coaststarlight (Jul 23, 2016)

I thought about that, but Uber can take away the ability to contact you threw the app if you give it to them


----------



## TexMac (Sep 21, 2016)

This story is appalling. People, by and large, just aren't like this in Texas. I've completed over 8,000 rides in the past 2 years, and the worst I've ever gotten is some drunk woman shooting me the bird.


----------



## Coaststarlight (Jul 23, 2016)

TexMac said:


> This story is appalling. People, by and large, just aren't like this in Texas. I've completed over 8,000 rides in the past 2 years, and the worst I've ever gotten is some drunk woman shooting me the bird.


I went to Texas once, Walked through a high school and was shocked that all the Trophies weren't stored behind glass, just out in the open, anyone could just take them, but they had been kept in the main hall for years, I couldn't believe it till I seen it, that wouldn't fly here, people vandalize and steal whatever s not bolted down or locked up, nice to know there really are places like that though


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

Just leave it at the Uber office and explain to the rider where they can pick up their phone. If they threaten to file a police report, remind to them that filing a false report is a crime.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Who35 said:


> turn the lost item into the police


*^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



Coaststarlight said:


> I thought about that, but Uber can take away the ability to contact you threw the app if you give it to them


Uber does not give you a receipt for the item, the police will. I always take lost articles to the police or Taxicab Commission. I get a receipt for it. The owner can go there and get it.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm to the point now where I catch most items left behind before I drive away, but some still slip through the cracks, literally. I'm to the point of negotiating a return gratuity for going out of my way (offline) to return said items. No compliance will now result in said items being dropped off at the local police station. Period. Lose your stuff in my car, spend your time and your gas to go retrieve your items from a neutral place.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

That was ****ed up, he could have died.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Reminding all folks here, if you dont have commercial policy. uber will not cover ANY loss,. Most of drivers have a liability only, it means if something happens you paying out of your pocket for everything. Uber take over claim only in case if you have you coverage that covering your claim.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> Reminding all folks here, if you dont have commercial policy. uber will not cover ANY loss,. Most of drivers have a liability only, it means if something happens you paying out of your pocket for everything. Uber take over claim only in case if you have you coverage that covering your claim.


So, Uber bad coverage? Not good coverage is bad Uber experience? Tink twice before drive. Please explain my friend and have enormous day. /sarcasm


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> So, Uber bad coverage? Not good coverage is bad Uber experience? Tink twice before drive. Please explain my friend and have enormous day. /sarcasm


No problem. Your insurance does not cover any incident when you driving for hire. So if you got hit while on the trip your insurance will deny claim. Uber insurance will deny as well because it only covers when your claim approved by your insurance. Only Pax insured, and you are fked. )


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Next time a PAX leaves an item in my car... (phone, keys, wallet, etc...)









unless she is really hot


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Next time a PAX leaves an item in my car... (phone, keys, wallet, etc...)
> View attachment 63779
> 
> 
> unless she is really hot


Out the window especially if she's hot


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

So basically this is Uber admitting that unless you carry commercial insurance that you are not covered for anything.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

What state was this?


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> What state was this?


Not sure, just came across the video on youtube.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> What state was this?


At the end, the reporter said she was reporting from Mission Valley which I believe is in San Diego, CA.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Told you guys out the window is the way to go.


----------



## Screwber69 (Aug 21, 2016)

Now that was ****ing hillarious!!!


----------



## Screwber69 (Aug 21, 2016)

Not so fast bucko, there could be some interesting photos in there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> I don't see the problem. Just shoot back.


Put uber stickers over the bullet holes.


----------



## Screwber69 (Aug 21, 2016)

Why would Uber pay he was off the clock. As far as he own insurance company is concerned yes they are responsible bewhy? Becasue he was off the clock! FYI Never tell your carrier you work for a ride share and unless your driving a pax ans an accident happens it's none of their business and it would be pretty damn difficult for them to prove.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> 
> Uber does not give you a receipt for the item, the police will. I always take lost articles to the police or Taxicab Commission. I get a receipt for it. The owner can go there and get it.


Then they go to auction in lots of 10-20 bidding starts at $1.00


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just drop them off at the phone store. Put it in the clerks hand and say, "Lost phone", then turn around and walk away.

Done.


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

I'd be ticked off too, but the car has $15,000 worth of damage and isn't drivable? Pay a couple hundred dollars for a new back window and you are back on the road. The car is still drivable even if the seats have bullet holes. If anything, its a nice conversation piece.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Moral of the story. Anything left in the car drop off to police station, and when customer calls, let them know where there Sh*t is located.

Unless it's a regular customer (smaller city uber drivers like myself who see many of the same PAX).


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I just drop them off at the phone store. Put it in the clerks hand and say, "Lost phone", then turn around and walk away.
> 
> Done.


I had never thought of this. This is genius.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Since he now has that teen's address, couldn't he sue him (and his family) for the damages?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

That is horrific.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Pax left a phone in my car on Sat night. Next rider found it and handed it up. I immediately turned it off.

When I was done with my night, I went to the nearest police station and turned it in. Cop tried to persuade me to find the person on my own, but eventually took it and gave me the case number.

Pax called in the morning through the uber phone number. Gave him the station address and case number to go pick up his phone. Easy.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mean_Judge said:


> Reminding all folks here, if you dont have commercial policy. uber will not cover ANY loss,. Most of drivers have a liability only, it means if something happens you paying out of your pocket for everything. Uber take over claim only in case if you have you coverage that covering your claim.


This isn't quite correct. I'm pretty sure the driver in the story was an UberBlack driver who is required to have their own commercial coverage. For all other drivers, they will cover you during periods 2 and 3 if you carry collision on your personal insurance, less a $1,000 deductible.

This is another good reason to never return an item. You are in app-off or period 1 and you won't have collision.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Easy,

Throw away the phone. Let them find it.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

EX_ said:


> Easy,
> 
> Throw away the phone. Let them find it.


Well that is idiotic. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

I think dropping the phone off at the nearest police station might be the best bet. That way, if the PAX calls, you can give them the address of where their phone is located.

And how about that, you just did a good deed. LOL!!!

Oh yeah.... Turn off phone immediately, so it won't be tracked to you until you get it to the police station. Then turn it back on, just in case they don't call you, but are tracking the phone.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Well that is idiotic. Thanks for the suggestion!


Nah, I'm perfectly fine with not getting shot just for returning items. Thanks anyway though.

Uber on! As they say.


----------



## Uberface007 (Nov 19, 2016)

I drove taxis back in Atlanta about 7 years ago for short while. Anyway a guy left a wallet in my taxi. I called my trainer who trained me to ask what I needed to do because honestly I did not know. He told me to find the nearest trashcan and toss it in there. I started laughing because surely he was joking but he wasn't. He told me that lots of people find themselves in trouble when they return someone's purse or wallet. I was a bit confused by what he said. He explained that a lot of people will say they had more in their wallet then what they actually had. So for instance say they really only had $20 but now they say they had $120. So guess what you either pay it forward or quit. Weeks later a fellow cabbie walked off the job due to the same situation. He was being nice and returned a purse. The lady lied about how much money was in it. She caused a big funk about it. So he quit instead of going thru all the BS. He went and drove school buses instead. Moral of the story be careful. If something like a wallet or purse is left in my car I am not saying a word....sorry but not sorry. I don't need the drama. I will return everything else though. I always tell my riders please make sure you have everything as I turn around and look with them.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

WBdriving said:


> So basically this is Uber admitting that unless you carry commercial insurance that you are not covered for anything.


Not really. This is Uber saying that you return items at your OWN risk. It's one thing if you are on the clock with a pax in your vehicle but it's another if you drive out of your way.

Hence why ALL lost item in my car go straight to the police station. No if and buts. I don't care how much in tip the pax promises me. Unless they tipped me during the ride, I will NOT return anything directly.

You just never know what your walking into...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

... and when you take it to the police station: walk in, put it on the desk, say "this item is lost", and turn around and WALK OUT without hesitation, and without stopping. The nice lady at the counter does NOT need your name, address, drivers license, etc.
Tell her that you don't want to say anything, if she really gets insistent (don't answer questions unless they want to provide an atty for you) ... but it's hard to insist on anything when all you can see of me is elbows and a$$ .... know what I mean?

But really, the easiest way to do the same thing is to put it in a mailbox. The USPS will turn it over to the police.

But then, I am, forever your
~UberBastid~


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Return a wallet by taking the cash out and throwing it in the mail. Not worth the accusation that some money is missing


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Sue the shooter or his parents and account holder. Might even want to sue the riders who "broke" into the phone. 
Lost wages and mental stress add up quickly.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Return a wallet by taking the cash out and throwing it in the mail. Not worth the accusation that some money is missing


So... Are you saying it's ok to steal the money, and you just don't want to be accused of actually stealing?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> So... Are you saying it's ok to steal the money, and you just don't want to be accused of actually stealing?


It is the practical application of the 11th Commandment: Thou shalt not get caught.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Because if you're going to get accused of stealing the money anyway, might as well steal it and not be able to be accused. For all the rider knows, he dropped it on the ground soon after leaving the car because the driver never found it


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Coaststarlight said:


> I made this mistake myself, pax called me, I said yes I found your Phone and I will return it... biggest mistake ever
> 
> He said when can I bring it to him, I said when I'm back in LA when I get off work..
> 
> ...


wow, that would scare me too.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Coaststarlight said:


> I made this mistake myself, pax called me, I said yes I found your Phone and I will return it... biggest mistake ever
> 
> He said when can I bring it to him, I said when I'm back in LA when I get off work..
> 
> ...


Open window on bridge, frisbee.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Customer contacts and promises to tip if you return. You both agree on an amount. 
Whats the best course of action to make sure that customer does tip? Ask for a money first? 
You arrive and ask for a money and customer refuses and claims its a theft not to return an item at that point and threatens to call a police?
Whats the course of action then? Leave immediately not waiting for police. Return an item at furthest possible police department, get proof that item is at police?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

nononsense said:


> Customer contacts and promises to tip if you return. You both agree on an amount.
> Whats the best course of action to make sure that customer does tip? Ask for a money first?
> You arrive and ask for a money and customer refuses and claims its a theft not to return an item at that point and threatens to call a police?
> Whats the course of action then? Leave immediately not waiting for police. Return an item at furthest possible police department, get proof that item is at police?


Return it to the furthest possible police station. They won't track you down over a lost phone. 
Or drop the phone to make sure it breaks. Oops. 
If you know where they live, egg the house and mess up the lawn. Key the car in the driveway. Order a pizza from every pizza place in town


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Coaststarlight said:


> I made this mistake myself, pax called me, I said yes I found your Phone and I will return it... biggest mistake ever
> 
> He said when can I bring it to him, I said when I'm back in LA when I get off work..
> 
> ...


This makes me upset that riders think they are entitled to everything and they dont respect your time.

If something like that happens to me i would teach them a lesson in respecting other people's time. If i get a ride that is very far from where i dropped them. I would try to find a police station there and drop the phone to them. Then you ask Uber to not allow the rider to contact you and if they need their phone to pick it up from the station. Make sure you give Uber the receipt number.

When someone is very rude to you this way. That means no compensation for your hard work returning the item that they lost. Teach them a lesson and have them take round trip to the police station and lose time and money


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

How far is too far to return a lost item?
I had a group of drunk jerks and one of them lost a phone and called me at 3 am demanding that I return it now. When I asked indirectly about being compensated for my time to return it now if I found it, they made no mention. I therefore made no admission that I had found it, and said that I'm going out of town for a week. 
I had to fly to Miami that day (I live in NJ). I seriously considered giving the phone a much needed vacation from its rude owner by dropping it off at a police station in Florida or the Miami Uber office. Then they would really be inconvenienced by having to spend hundreds on a trip to Florida instead of giving me a $20 convenience fee for me to return it before I left. 
Instead I dropped it off 60 miles from their college campus a week later when I decided to "find" it. But man, that phone would have looked great skydiving from my airplane and ending up in the ocean, if only that was possible.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

This is Uber fault that puts drivers and riders in these uncomfortable situations.

They should make a policy for riders where if they lose any item they will go by filing a request. In this request if the driver found the item in their car they will get a ping when they go online. Uber will charge the rider based on how much the driver drive to get to the rider X2 penalty and convienence fee.

Uber should make these policies to teach riders lessons and not push all the politics to the driver to deal with. Riders should know there is a strict policy about lost and found and this will make many riders be more carefull before leaving the car.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> I think dropping the phone off at the nearest police station might be the best bet. That way, if the PAX calls, you can give them the address of where their phone is located.
> 
> And how about that, you just did a good deed. LOL!!!
> 
> Oh yeah.... Turn off phone immediately, so it won't be tracked to you until you get it to the police station. Then turn it back on, just in case they don't call you, but are tracking the phone.


Where I live it is actually the law that taxis have to turn in any lost items to the police station. The law is seldom followed or enforced though. But it is absolutely the best policy. Unless the item is nearly worthless or I am within a couple minutes of dropping the passenger off then any lost items will go to the closest police station every time. Then I will contact Uber and let them notify the passenger.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I take lost phones to the strip club and hand them to the bartender.. "I found this on the floor"..

maybe if I uber again, I'll take one to the truck stop, turn it on, and put it in the toolbox of a trailer.. it should turn up on the other side of the country.


----------



## SomeUberGuy (Oct 8, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> This will make you think twice next time a phone is left in your car.


Meh, I've been caught in a drive by outside a club but I didn't want to plaster it all over the local news.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

SomeUberGuy said:


> Meh, I've been caught in a drive by outside a club but I didn't want to plaster it all over the local news.


Missing the point of this thread. It has nothing to do with news coverage. It has to do with the safety of us drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> Missing the point of this thread. It has nothing to do with news coverage. It has to do with the safety of us drivers.


Uber is a hazardous job for the pennies they pay.
How can a ROBOT protect passengers ?


----------

